
How a DIY YouTuber became the target of a sexist conspiracy theory - lnguyen
https://theoutline.com/post/2459/how-a-diy-youtuber-became-the-target-of-a-sexist-conspiracy-theory
======
jmcqk6
WTF is wrong with people. I watched one of her videos, and I saw a mind a
work. It definitely didn't occur to me to question her credentials or
abilities - they were plain to see.

I see that Dale has issued an apology, but the damage has been done, and will
continue anyway. When you contribute to bullshit there are ongoing
consequences and no apology will make those consequences disappear. I know I'm
going to be approaching my support for him and Make in general with much more
skepticism and trepidation moving forward.

~~~
Chris2048
What do you mean "I saw a mind a[t] work"? What did you see in her video?

~~~
28mm
Her videos show her engaged with various hardware projects-- making them and
explaining them.

The article concerns the slander that these projects aren't hers; that she is
merely a mascot presenting the work of her (male, engineer) boyfriend.

To notice "a mind at work" in the videos, is to suggest that the videos are
her authentic work.

------
forkLding
HN is one of the places Ive encountered people trashtalking and saying that
shes a fake, I remember commenting that I was a fan of Naomi and really
enjoyed her reviews of Shenzhen electronics a year ago and got a lot of
responses hating on her.

Issue is why dont we doubt other people who could also just have downloaded
instructions off the internet and then just did that or even never show their
making process but doubt Naomi?

~~~
cisanti
I don't have an idea about her being fake or not, but it's obvious it's the
sexuality that she is promoting her videos with that draws the attention. It's
very obvious that majority of the people come because of the fake tits and she
knows it very well too. Just looking at the click bait YouTube thumbnails
tells you that.

~~~
forkLding
Issue about sexuality and her breast enhancements is that was her choice and
she had those done before her videos as part of her body modification,
honestly to me they just look sort of disturbing but to each their own.

Im not interested in saying what is overly sexual or not else I end up like
those schools banning short skirts. I watch her vids cos I support her as a
female maker.

~~~
cisanti
I'm cool with her brests too, but just tried to give suggestions why did it
get so much attention and doxxing.

More power to her, but you can't deny she is trying to sell the makers culture
by using them. But maybe in the end it's good? Young Boys start to tinker
because of that and Girls because she can be a role model? (you can debate
about the latter)

------
badrabbit
A person shouldn't have to prove they're not fake,the person making the
accusation needs to backup his statement with proof(not speculation).

Obviously,there is no reason to even give ear to accusations against her.

But,I do have something against using your sex appeal and good looks to get
more views,support,etc...

A woman wearing skimpy dress,cleavage or breast accentuating(?) Top is just as
inappropriate as a topless muscular guy wearing only a speedo and his privates
bulging out while making similar tech videos.

There are times and places to display what an awesome body you have and how
sexy you are(for any gender)

That being said,this slander,gossip and spreading false rumors is a terrible
thing. Even if she was a "fake" it would still be an unethical and
inappropriate response.

Frankly,I think the people spreading the rumors are displaying nothing more
than their own insecurity.

~~~
LeoJiWoo
I don't like the sexual objectification in her pr at all, and I read her
explanation of her clothing choices, which sounds like baloney. I'm half-
chinese (100% asian though :) ), My parent said dressing like that IS socially
frowned on there, and they doubt it would ever get more liberal under Xi. I
don't believe sexycyborg completely to be honest. Her talk about china seems
all wrong according to my parents who spent the first 35 years of their life
there.

I REALLY don't want my daughter to think, she has to get a breast augmentation
just to be popular on tech and youtube. youtube has enough videos of girls
getting and talking about plastic surgeries.

This whole thing reeks on both sides.

~~~
badrabbit
Yeah, I don't have a problem with women in tech at all. They shouldn't have to
sexualize themselves for success. Plenty of smart women (including likely the
subject of the article) where their work is more than enough to compete with
any man's work.

------
Vaskivo
Although a different article, it discusses the same event:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15653353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15653353)

(And am I the only one hating this headline?)

